# Oh no, not another 20th on air.



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Well i always wanted to do air ride but it was just something i would like to do one day when i had the money. I ended up taking my time and buying part by part and eventually i had everything. First I would like to give a big thanks to Santi for everything. Everything was bought through him and i didnt have one problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Also thanks for anwsering 1000 on my questions. I would also like to thank misterioso, and Taxi_dub on here for giving me a hand, kevin at aac for helping me with a few problems i was having and to everyone else that helped me out.
Parts list:
New mason tech front air struts
rear aac firestones paired with bilstein sports
5 gallon tank
dual 400's
2 smc watertraps
easystreet controller 
easystreet manifolds
and obviously all the lines fittings and all that great stuff..
First i got the compressors, tank, lines,watertraps and fittings. 








building the false floor








the finish on the tank was horrible so i stripped it as you can see here, then i powdered it








testing it out
















some stuff mounted








in








floor is done








figured out how i wanted to do the controller, and i relocated my cig lighter on the side of the center console








trunk was done for a while before i got the money for the actual bags lol then these came in.
















not a legit photoshoot, front wasnt even all the way down but i was in a rush because it was about to rain and the cops were patrolling in there and i didnt want to get bitched at 








gotta get a smaller "i like it shaved" sticker

















































questions and comments are always great.




_Modified by tomespo at 9:20 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good IMO


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

cant wait to see some baller status wheels on this itll be such a legit 20th


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

Looks SICK. Hows it ride? Really close to pulling the trigger on the mason techs


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ride is great, met scott at h20 , cool dude id say go with them.
ill have some baller wheels by waterfest lol i gotta save up my pennies


----------



## bmp1925 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

dude r those flotation dealies lol. the car looks relle good in the pics glad to see the cars all done n rolling..
thnx again for coming n helping out with the sqwater pump


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bmp1925)*

Lookin good i gotta check this thing out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks chris, bash. 
bash whats up with the beetle you never told me wtf happened.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*

awesome holmes glad to see it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (bmp1925)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome!! looks great!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks alot guys, ill see some of you at show N' go hopefully.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Dude, I drive by your car pretty often, but today I stomped on the brakes when I noticed the crazy rim tucking. Holy mother. I then proceeded to go online and what do you know, you have your own thread in the air suspension forum. It looks even lower in person. Do you know Bash (fastandfurious)?
Edit - Just read through the thread. I guess you do know Bash.


_Modified by 2800kubik at 3:43 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

glad to see you got it done


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_Dude, I drive by your car pretty often, but today I stomped on the brakes when I noticed the crazy rim tucking. Holy mother. I then proceeded to go online and what do you know, you have your own thread in the air suspension forum. It looks even lower in person. Do you know Bash (fastandfurious)?
Edit - Just read through the thread. I guess you do know Bash.

_Modified by 2800kubik at 3:43 PM 10-5-2009_

lol where did you see it? and yeah i know bash


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

I usually drive down graham, and I see your car and sometimes a yellow 20th.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

oh yeah were always working on something lol. my other friend has a bmp 20th and also a orange mk2 with a 1.8t swap. dont be a stranger, stop by if im outside.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

encountered my first problem today the main power line fuse went and the ground wires for the compressors are a little corroded on the ends. im pretty sure the ground was a little loose, anyone have a problem like this before?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_encountered my first problem today the main power line fuse went and the ground wires for the compressors are a little corroded on the ends. im pretty sure the ground was a little loose, anyone have a problem like this before?

yeah I did make sure it is a good paint free ground source, and make sure that the wires leading to the ground are a sufficient gauge


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i think it could have been sanded a bit more so i guess that added to my problem. the wires are the ones that came attached to the compressors so they should be fine.


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

lookin fresh dude


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

id also like to say thanks to eric and greg out in long island for the frame notch and getting the fenders rolled!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

2 i took at ShownGo


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

thx for the pics man


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

looks great! just needs some rollers now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sniffthese (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*

omg im in the one sng pic! crap


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

sexy smooth


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tom, hows the air been running?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

running good, few little problems here and there, i have a really really annoying noise coming from the rear when i hit bumps and i cant figure it out for ****.
i powdercoated the tank white today because i got bored of the black. eventually ill buy another one and have it color matched i think.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_i powdercoated the tank white today because i got bored of the black. eventually ill buy another one and have it color matched i think.


Speaking of powdercoating, I saw your wheels earlier. Man they are bright lol


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

lol haha there actually spray painted but ya they are bright


----------



## adam1.8t20v (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks nice i wud colour code the tank too 
btw what size tyres u running and do the wheels touch the strut with them being so tucked?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i got something in my mind to incorporate the jazz blue. im running stock tire sizes 225/40/18. doesent hit the strut


----------



## adam1.8t20v (Oct 18, 2008)

wow thats crazy i got the same wheels runnin coilovers but have rubbin issues and it aint even what you would call low lool mine are reps tho if that makes a difference?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

hey everyone my easystreet autopilot controller and manifolds are up for sale so send me a msg if your interested


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (adam1.8t20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam1.8t20v* »_wow thats crazy i got the same wheels runnin coilovers but have rubbin issues and it aint even what you would call low lool mine are reps tho if that makes a difference?

Mason Tech designed the bags to sit really high up so basically you can run any offset and wheel size without rubbing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

